# Walnut Telecaster



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

I decided to switch up and make a vintage style Telecaster.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Looks nice, I want to make a custom guitar, maybe you are the man to steer me on the right path.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Gotta love walnut. Looks great man.


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Another beauty.


----------



## RogerC (Oct 15, 2012)

That's going to be gorgeous! Will you be making the neck or ordering pre-made? I had a chance to pick up some 10/4 and 8/4 walnut last weekend that would've been perfect for making guitars, but I don't have a way of milling down to a usable size, so I passed. I do love me some walnut, though :thumbsup:


----------



## flip18436572 (Oct 23, 2012)

That body looks great, but isn't it going to be really heavy to play? I love some of the better sounds out of heavier woods and the sustain is usually a lot better also, but the extra weight is a killer on 4 hour shows.


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Its 5 LBS.Not too bad.I could probably got it down to 4.5 LBS.by cutting arm and belly reliefs in it.Walnut Tele's usually are 5-6 LBS.Just the body.


----------



## flip18436572 (Oct 23, 2012)

Wow, that seems heavy to me for just a body, but I never owned a tele, have played a few but never owned one. I actually only own one acoustic guitar. I have two electric basses that one is fretless and then a double bass that I play acoustic shows with.


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

flip18436572 said:


> Wow, that seems heavy to me for just a body, but I never owned a tele, have played a few but never owned one. I actually only own one acoustic guitar. I have two electric basses that one is fretless and then a double bass that I play acoustic shows with.


5 is probably average especially for Walnut,swamp ash and alder are usually lighter but dont look as nice as walnut.Ive sold them at a little over 7 LBS.maybe they sit down , LOL


----------



## RogerC (Oct 15, 2012)

Yeah, that weight is nothin'. Here's a pic of my last telecaster build  




















I did use a lightweight mix, though, so it only came in at 12.5 lbs :laughing:


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

RogerC said:


> Yeah, that weight is nothin'. Here's a pic of my last telecaster build
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahahaha,A ******* Tele!!:thumbsup:


----------

